# New camera "SCENERY"



## Redfoot NERD (Oct 26, 2009)

There is a PLATEAU that runs thru the 'mid-eastern' part of the U.S.

Part of it is in Tennessee.. about an hour from where we live. It creates gorges and valleys and water falls and 'layered rock' among hard & soft-woods.. that in October can be quite breath-taking.. you get the idea!

My humble attempt to 'get-the-picture'!

Fall Creek Falls...



























More to come..

Terry K

[ if someone will send me a link.. where I can post 80-100 MB videos (NOT PhotoBucket) so they can be posted 'full-screen' I will share a few truly awesome videos. Use this email only please - [email protected] ]


----------



## K412 (Oct 26, 2009)

Really beautiful place! Great job with the camera!!


----------



## Crazy1 (Oct 26, 2009)

Terry love the falls. And the pics from your new camera are wonderful keep um comeing.


----------



## Madkins007 (Oct 26, 2009)

Beautiful. I may have to move.


----------



## Isa (Oct 26, 2009)

Woww, Beautifuk scenery, very peaceful 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Oct 26, 2009)

Lovely pictures! The colors are pure and the contrasts quite striking.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Oct 26, 2009)

I have videos of this 'gorge' that are incredible - WHAT 'SITE [ NOT PhotoBucket ] can I use to post 80-100 MB videos?











NERD

Another area of Fall Creek Falls has this 'gorge' that turns into a small falls that drops WAY down. As you enter the area.. to the left are rock formation jutting out of the trees..






I then "zoomed-in" 10X..






Pan right..






Now @ 5 X..






And 10 X ( whoa! )..






The falls are to the right.. yet...

Terry K


----------



## Josh (Oct 26, 2009)

terry, have you tried Youtube??


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Oct 26, 2009)

Josh said:


> terry, have you tried Youtube??



thanks josh.. let's see how it goes...


----------



## katesgoey (Oct 26, 2009)

Wow, Terry, those are stunning photos. You are fortunate to live that close to such beautiful scenery! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Stazz (Oct 26, 2009)

Sheesh, that really is breathtaking !!!! How lucky you are that you live kinda close by ! Phew. Just the colours of the trees etc all just look so lovely!


----------



## Madortoise (Oct 27, 2009)

Wow, Terry, I can almost hear the sound of the water falls! You are lucky to live near there...fall colors with deciduous trees...something we don't see much of around here in so-Cal...I want to move there, too, but can't leave Penelope behind!
Are there any type of tortoises native in that part of our beautiful land?


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Oct 28, 2009)

Madortoise said:


> Wow, Terry, I can almost hear the sound of the water falls! You are lucky to live near there...fall colors with deciduous trees...something we don't see much of around here in so-Cal...I want to move there, too, but can't leave Penelope behind!
> Are there any type of tortoises native in that part of our beautiful land?




Waterfalls soon... [ editing now ]

Terry K

The falls fell into this gorge.. and went out here..






PAN LEFT:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8DZyJLQIYI

More to come......


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Oct 28, 2009)

PAN right:

Watch this ZOOOOOM! This was a good sized gorge - turn up speakers -

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSJZTIKwAoY

Terry K

BTW.. imagine walking UP out of there!?!

On to the BIG falls where we saw this..






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBYXnWqCnt0&feature=channel


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Oct 28, 2009)

Well, you don't get scenery more picturesque than that! Such a beautiful circular gorge, and the sound of the falls simply mesmerizing. What a feast of a hike!


----------



## Chewbecca (Nov 2, 2009)

Beautiful, Terry!!!!


----------



## llamas55 (Dec 13, 2009)

gave me a much needed stuck-inside -in -winter -too- long fix. basically an outside person, and tomorrow is high of some horrible below zero number. thank God for Tommi Tortoise CH redfoot nice orchidarium right in the middle of the house where I can see it. want to crawl inside.
very nice, Terry
ps any recommendations on a liberal niche of college type snobs in TN somewhere? we have been looking for somewhere milder but still liberal, to move


----------

